# the next fastest all motor vr6 in nj



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*one of the next fastest all motor vr6 in nj*

here are some pics of the next nasty mk2 r32 vr6.......will be posting more pics as the project goes on 











_Modified by VR6 Big Block at 9:06 PM 4-15-2009_


----------



## vwkid87 (Sep 14, 2005)

looks like its gonna be a fun build.


_Modified by vwkid87 at 1:14 AM 4-16-2009_


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (vwkid87)*

no the vr donor car from a wile back battery wires shorted in the crash just never changed it.....going to tho


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (VR6 Big Block)*

Are the specs a secret?
Managment? Tranny? Any work done to the engine?


----------



## newcreation (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_Are the specs a secret?
Managment? Tranny? Any work done to the engine?

x2


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (newcreation)*

for now.......
DTA s80
stock motor 4 now
o2a trans with diff corrado r&p
9 LB cromoly steel flywheel


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (VR6 Big Block)*

fastest N/A vr6 in NJ with a stock motor.







but hey you gotta start somewhere right. but its nice to look forward for threads like these. keep us updated. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## croniccorrado (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: (fourthchirpin)*

how hard of a swap is it? what r32 part do you need to do the swap?


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

*FV-QR*

fancy!


----------



## killacoupe (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (skydaman)*

having the fastest all motor car in jersey is gonna be hard...
a lot of the all motors cars stepped up big this year
good luck with the build and if you need help with the s80 just ask


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (killacoupe)*

Fast is easy, quick is hard.


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (croniccorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *croniccorrado* »_how hard of a swap is it? what r32 part do you need to do the swap? 

the swap is very simple. you just need a complete engine and part of the harness. if i can do it, anyone can haha. 
as for the next fastest all motor R32, that aint happening







you got a looooonnnngggggg way to go. killacoupe and i are going to bring it hard this year







if you have any questions about the swap just ask.


----------



## -skidmarks- (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: (XXX008XXX)*

nice!! good luck with the build http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (XXX008XXX)*

so sorry about the wording...... ONE OF THE NEXT FASTEST.... is this better ....didnt think you guys would bash


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_Fast is easy, quick is hard.

Buying a pile of parts is easy... getting it to run well.. I guess we will wait and see! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (VR6 Big Block)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6 Big Block* »_so sorry about the wording...... ONE OF THE NEXT FASTEST.... is this better ....didnt think you guys would bash









we are not bashing. we are MOTIVATING!!! and i offered help


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: (XXX008XXX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XXX008XXX* »_ and i offered help









Chris...and his big pistons..


----------



## lowandslow (Dec 3, 2001)

*Re: (PowerDubs)*

Man how things have changed since I left this site.
Freakin bad ass


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (lowandslow)*

updates?


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (XXX008XXX)*

dta coming friday from schimmel ...and putting the trans back together this weekend....so should be soon


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (XXX008XXX)*

what tb did you use???


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (VR6 Big Block)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6 Big Block* »_what tb did you use???

i used a 75mm ford throttle body i bought from summit racing. i had it re drilled to fit the VW flange. it was easy to set up.


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (XXX008XXX)*

good stuff thats what i was planning on doing thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (VR6 Big Block)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6 Big Block* »_good stuff thats what i was planning on doing thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Lemme know if you want a 75MM BBK one.


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

how much ?


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (VR6 Big Block)*


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (VR6 Big Block)*

looking good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Masso (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: (XXX008XXX)*

tremendous engine for a small car WOW


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (Masso)*


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (VR6 Big Block)*

DTA EMS, with crush-bent downpipe with no flex joints........c'mon........


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (secondgen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *secondgen* »_DTA EMS, with crush-bent downpipe with no flex joints........c'mon........









hey, it happens, but at least he got it done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (secondgen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *secondgen* »_DTA EMS, with crush-bent downpipe with no flex joints........c'mon........


















iam glad hes almost done. alot of 24v's springing up.


----------



## killacoupe (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: (XXX008XXX)*

haha what's wrong with DTA??
I bet this car on DTA will make more power than a certain car on motec...oh damn lol


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (killacoupe)*

Nothing wrong with DTA, but with the kind of money going into it I would just have thought the downpipe would have been built to a better degree. Mandrel bends and flex pipes for longevity, unless he's got some seriously stiff motor mounts.
Not hating.


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (secondgen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *secondgen* »_Nothing wrong with DTA, but with the kind of money going into it I would just have thought the downpipe would have been built to a better degree. Mandrel bends and flex pipes for longevity, unless he's got some seriously stiff motor mounts.
Not hating. 

it still makes more power then your 4 cylinder


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (XXX008XXX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XXX008XXX* »_
it still makes more power then your 4 cylinder









I didn't say it did.


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (secondgen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *secondgen* »_
I didn't say it did.









are you sure? or you didnt say it didnt?


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (XXX008XXX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XXX008XXX* »_
are you sure? or you didnt say it didnt?









That's it where's my Naws.


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (XXX008XXX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XXX008XXX* »_
it still makes more power then your 4 cylinder









all 3 of them put together ...


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (secondgen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *secondgen* »_
That's it where's my Naws.









DANGER TO MANIFOLDS!!!
Anyways back on topic, got any videos of the beast running???


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (XXX008XXX)*


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (VR6 Big Block)*

all go no show cupcake.......dont really care about a sweet bent pipe that i wont see.....o and there is a flex bellow on the end of it just incase you were still wondering


----------



## croniccorrado (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: (VR6 Big Block)*

looks good dude. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (croniccorrado)*


----------



## killacoupe (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: (VR6 Big Block)*

i wanna see some wheel spin on sunday....lol


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (killacoupe)*

hell yea me too!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dawgpound (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (VR6 Big Block)*

where you running it on sunday ?


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (dawgpound)*

soon........we just started it on sunday ..maybe next week she will be out....


----------



## crrdslcvr6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: (VR6 Big Block)*

Looking very good! Good luck bro!


----------



## killacoupe (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: (crrdslcvr6)*

The car is tuned and ready to go
Should see track times soon.
Its gonna go 11's i promise that


----------



## dawgpound (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (killacoupe)*

your car killa ? or this r32


----------



## killacoupe (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: (dawgpound)*

the r32...i just got done street tuning it today
my car is a whole other story


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (killacoupe)*

What is the exhaust setup? Does he have an LSD? Slicks?


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

who else tunes a mk2 R32 in the rain......







sweet job chris...aka killacoupe...... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## killacoupe (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_What is the exhaust setup? Does he have an LSD? Slicks?

3"..... lsd and gforce gears 
that first gear is the reason why this car will run so good


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (killacoupe)*

dont give out all the secrets







..... your car is still faster........ 


_Modified by VR6 Big Block at 9:02 PM 5-4-2009_


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: (VR6 Big Block)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6 Big Block* »_


sick! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif any vids yet? ... is the tranny from your vrt on this now?


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (PjS860ct)*

no vids yet very soon ...just tuned it with the vvt last night .....and yes i am useing the same trans with 3.67 r&p....and just like you said SICK SICK SICK...killacoupe got this beast dialed nicely


----------



## dawgpound (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (VR6 Big Block)*

lets see some times enought with the talking. im dieing to see this car run


----------



## stoners vr6 (Mar 19, 2008)

this thing is gonna be a beast! Dream of mine. I'd love to do up a R32 Powered MK2.


----------



## dawgpound (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (stoners vr6)*

mk2 12v just as fun


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (dawgpound)*

so what else do you need to get this thing to the track?


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (XXX008XXX)*

im shooting for friday


----------



## dirty jerzey (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: (VR6 Big Block)*

nice build man, sounds sick. saw it last sunday at kmart http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (dirty jerzey)*

thanks man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i got a crappy drive by vid off phone ..... on youtube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZjEzmO4viU


----------



## J.Q. Public (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: (VR6 Big Block)*

That thing moves out!
Hoping for some track times or better video soon man.


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (J.Q. Public)*

I was going to the track today with cam in hand. but this rain is not looking good. if you going holla


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (fourthchirpin)*

im shooting for this friday ....i couldnt make it last friday ...plus im still learning how to drive it







..shifting at 7500 is not easy


----------



## TrazoM (Mar 26, 2004)

Real nice.


----------



## 88vwFox (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: (TrazoM)*

update?


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (88vwFox)*

with track times?? no it rains every time i can make it there


----------



## rushtillyoudie (Aug 28, 2005)

*Re: (VR6 Big Block)*

Mike, i didn't know you finish the swap. i'm def want to come over and check it out. This car is sick.


----------



## dawgpound (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (rushtillyoudie)*

he is hiding


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (dawgpound)*

im in toms river....im out on 37 all the time...anybody can hit me up if they want to come down or up or what ever ....im looking for some dubs to meet up with







.......if it ever stops raining


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (VR6 Big Block)*



.......if it ever stops raining [IMG said:


> http://vwvortex.com/zeroforum_graphics/mad.gif[/IMG]


true that


----------



## lil8v (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: (XXX008XXX)*

nj is the new Seattle


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (lil8v)*

the whole tristate. mad rain.


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (fourthchirpin)*

WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!! again for this weekend


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (VR6 Big Block)*

i think you have a weather machine


----------



## rushtillyoudie (Aug 28, 2005)

*Re: (XXX008XXX)*

i think this weekend is going to have nice weather, high 70s and sunny


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (rushtillyoudie)*

bring it to waterama!!! i will be there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (XXX008XXX)*

yea im going....


----------



## -skidmarks- (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: (VR6 Big Block)*

ill be there too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vlkslvr (Dec 5, 2000)

*Re: (VR6 Big Block)*

Good to see you finally make it to the track man.
Little more tuning and practice and that thing is really going to rip. Already doing big things first time at the track.


----------



## gtizzle67 (Mar 10, 2008)

dude i so almost had you until you hit third, i was in the red mk3 gti, lol, cant wait to see that thing in the low 12's


_Modified by gtizzle67 at 12:54 AM 6-29-2009_


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (gtizzle67)*

i had a problem with the 2 step car launchd at 7k spun all the way down the track...my sencond run droped tire pressure to 12psi and didnt use the 2 step and went 12.7 @105.76....with a 1.9 60ft .......not to bad with bfgs...i still need to learn the car better http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (vlkslvr)*

thanks man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif going to dyno it this week and get that 2 step working right....


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (VR6 Big Block)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pahe89lo-FM


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (VR6 Big Block)*

car has a 12.1 in it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif keep driving. I know that was fun.


----------



## dawgpound (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (fourthchirpin)*

good job today . had a good time meeting some of the drivers. that mk2 r32 is very nice.


----------



## BubbasA2 (Oct 30, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6 Big Block* »_i had a problem with the 2 step car launchd at 7k spun all the way down the track...my sencond run droped tire pressure to 12psi and didnt use the 2 step and went 12.7 @105.76....with a 1.9 60ft .......not to bad with bfgs...i still need to learn the car better http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Is this a new D/R record


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (BubbasA2)*

yes sir thats what i was told


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (VR6 Big Block)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6 Big Block* »_yes sir thats what i was told









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## killacoupe (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (XXX008XXX)*

congrats to mike http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (killacoupe)*

congrats to the tuner!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thanks again chris....ill get that time lower


----------



## vw1320 (Jul 11, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (VR6 Big Block)*

Congrats on getting the record and on the first time out with the car. Some more track time and some cooler weather and that thing will really move.


----------



## dawgpound (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vw1320)*

congrats. cant wait to see it run with slicks


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (dawgpound)*

thanks guys


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (VR6 Big Block)*


----------



## BubbasA2 (Oct 30, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Congrats again I can't wait to get my car back to the track.


----------



## SuperFlea (Dec 8, 2008)

Wow! Amazing job! Congrats on the swap!
Question, what did you use for mounts?


----------



## rushtillyoudie (Aug 28, 2005)

*Re: (SuperFlea)*

Congrats Mike!


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (VR6 Big Block)*

Good stuff, and will only get quicker too.


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (billyVR6)*

track tomorrow if the rain holds off


----------



## BubbasA2 (Oct 30, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Good luck dude I am off to the track also.


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (BubbasA2)*

i have problems







car not going into gear... need to get under the hood.......hope i didnt break the pressure plate


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (VR6 Big Block)*

dont worry those break no matter what type of power u make. from the under powered cars like me to the more powerfull cars like yours lol. what type of clutch do you have? I was breaking straps left and right and I had Keith at Falcon Racing put larger diameter rivets and added a strap to it and it hasnt' broke yet. Clutch net sells this for their stage 3 btw.


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (VR6 Big Block)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6 Big Block* »_i have problems







car not going into gear... need to get under the hood.......hope i didnt break the pressure plate 

i might have a spare pressure plate if interested. i have to look around. i would just give it to you fo free


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (XXX008XXX)*

thanks chris....i just bolted all three of the straps back on http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ...we shall see how it holds


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (VR6 Big Block)*

broke more rivits friday night at the track on the first pass....i guess i need to bolt all sides of the straps


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (VR6 Big Block)*

what pressure plate you running?


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (XXX008XXX)*

sachs


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (VR6 Big Block)*

Pressure plate issues suck it.
I got a ClutchNet Red if you looking to pick something up.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (billyVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billyVR6* »_Pressure plate issues suck it.
I got a ClutchNet Red if you looking to pick something up.

Truth, just get a good one!


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (need_a_VR6)*

let me know which one shouldnt break


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (VR6 Big Block)*

clutchnet red and i looked and didnt find one. i am still running the same one from when i first put my car together. i only changed the disc.


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (XXX008XXX)*

you think with all the rivits now with grade 8 bolts it will hold?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (VR6 Big Block)*

If you're only using one set of straps.. probably not.


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (VR6 Big Block)*

Triple straps with grade 8 hardware will stay together for a while.
It's the best thing to do and still keep it on the cheap; rebuild as needed.


----------



## KingVR (Jan 30, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (billyVR6)*

I've got a Clutchnet STG 3 (RED) setup and OEM LW flywheel I'm looking to unload. LMK


----------



## GT42R32deepblue (Feb 29, 2008)

congrats


----------



## croniccorrado (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: (GT42R32deepblue)*

any chance youll have this ready for waterfest??


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (croniccorrado)*

yes....i been trying to break it again for the past three days and its still holding up....but thats on the street....we shall see when it hits the track


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (VR6 Big Block)*

another 12.7 pass @ 109 ...with a 2.0 60ft.....need a dam clutch









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H13OS94AX_E


_Modified by VR6 Big Block at 6:09 PM 7-19-2009_


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (VR6 Big Block)*

Car sounds great. You can sure hear that thing slipping alot.


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (05JettaGLXVR6)*

were you at wf?


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (VR6 Big Block)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6 Big Block* »_were you at wf?


Spectating.


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (05JettaGLXVR6)*

did you see the runs? everybody probably thought that i couldnt shift the car....lol....here is my last run listen to how bad it got by the 4th time down the track......

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kZfl2rny1RU


----------



## dawgpound (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (VR6 Big Block)*

i was surprised to see you in the class you were in. I thought you would of been in the all motor na 6 class.


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (dawgpound)*

i didnt wanna be in any class...i just wanted to get the most runs ...thats all...next time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dawgpound (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (VR6 Big Block)*

well what you did was the way to go. i got 3 runs in and i watched your class get a ton of runs in while we waited in line. your car always puts a smile on my face. looks good. what happen to chris ?


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (dawgpound)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dawgpound* »_well what you did was the way to go. i got 3 runs in and i watched your class get a ton of runs in while we waited in line. your car always puts a smile on my face. looks good. what happen to chris ?

who me? my car sucks. good job on the 12.7. the MPH is there my man


----------



## dawgpound (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (XXX008XXX)*

no not you. we all no your story. lets go im going to the shop.


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (XXX008XXX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XXX008XXX* »_
who me? my car sucks. good job on the 12.7. the MPH is there my man

missed ya brooo.holla.


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (XXX008XXX)*

i need to do that clutchnet pressure plate or somthing...i cant afford that $1500 twin disc set up right now.......did you see my last pass and hear that clutch http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif ....still went 12.8 @107 tho










_Modified by VR6 Big Block at 9:26 PM 7-20-2009_


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (VR6 Big Block)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6 Big Block* »_i need to do that clutchnet pressure plate or somthing...i cant afford that $1500 twin disc set up right now.......did you see my last pass and hear that clutch http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif ....still went 12.8 @107 tho









_Modified by VR6 Big Block at 9:26 PM 7-20-2009_

my next investment it a twin disc, but my clutch does hold fine for now. its not like twin discs are bulletproof either, but they are cooler







your clutch is hurting bad man. i am about to let you borrow mine lol


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (XXX008XXX)*

lol.....thanks


----------



## VEEDUB_FAZEVR6 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: (VR6 Big Block)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6 Big Block* »_





LMAO this is ur ride? i googled mk2 r32 and the 3rd picture came up and i have ur car as my backround on my desktop @ my job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif nice swap, i have amk2 VR and i was thinking about doing the same swap. it is complicated? (like the wireing and all that) and did u have to do a dash swap?


_Modified by VEEDUB_FAZEVR6 at 4:10 PM 7-22-2009_


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (VEEDUB_FAZEVR6)*

yes its mine.... and i did it with stand alone ... didnt need the dash and all the other bull crap .... just the motor and engine harness and its like doing a 12v but different


----------



## VEEDUB_FAZEVR6 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: (VR6 Big Block)*

so what parts from the r32 did u use other than the motor and tranny? (im looking into getting mine done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif )


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (VEEDUB_FAZEVR6)*

just read back a couple of pages..... it should have pretty much all of the build all in there....the trany is a o2a http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VEEDUB_FAZEVR6 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: (VR6 Big Block)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6 Big Block* »_just read back a couple of pages..... it should have pretty much all of the build all in there....the trany is a o2a http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

k http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VEEDUB_FAZEVR6 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: (VR6 Big Block)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6 Big Block* »_for now.......
DTA s80
stock motor 4 now
o2a trans with diff corrado r&p
9 LB cromoly steel flywheel 

o0o0h i C http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and thats it? is the project running? i bet that sh** puuullllsss!!!


----------



## VEEDUB_FAZEVR6 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: (VEEDUB_FAZEVR6)*

and CEL is not on?


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (VEEDUB_FAZEVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VEEDUB_FAZEVR6* »_and CEL is not on?

DTA is standalone. He doesn't have a CEL.


----------



## VEEDUB_FAZEVR6 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: (05JettaGLXVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *05JettaGLXVR6* »_
DTA is standalone. He doesn't have a CEL.


LMAO -THAT WAS A STUPID QUESTION , HAHA but at the same time- its cool







, cuz i didnt know.


----------



## VEEDUB_FAZEVR6 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: (VR6 Big Block)*

and btw, did you every thik about getting the AWD poppin'? that would be sick, like a mini r32


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (VEEDUB_FAZEVR6)*

no awd......fwd


----------



## VEEDUB_FAZEVR6 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: (VR6 Big Block)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6 Big Block* »_no awd......fwd

-yea i figured, but im saying did u ever think about making it AWD?


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (VEEDUB_FAZEVR6)*

sure........ for about a minute


----------



## VEEDUB_FAZEVR6 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: (VR6 Big Block)*

that would be sooooooooooooo dope http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (VEEDUB_FAZEVR6)*

finally got another run down the track .....12.60 @ 111.77


----------



## dawgpound (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (VR6 Big Block)*

congrats !! where at?


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (dawgpound)*

raceway park last night


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (VR6 Big Block)*

here are my two passes of the night ....both runs were just about the same









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZGPDYEgZYc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BV1BSn0zBNg


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (VR6 Big Block)*

"Lets go money money... He better piss on this fu****g GTO"


----------



## 88vwFox (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

very nice.


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (VR6 Big Block)*

nice times man. what clutch you end up going with?


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (XXX008XXX)*

red clutchnet and a 6 puck unsprung http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

money mike.........lmfao


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (VR6 Big Block)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6 Big Block* »_red clutchnet and a 6 puck unsprung http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i am guessing you like that clutch. i have had nothing but good luck with mine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







hopefully my junk will be ready for show and go and there will be 2 R32 swaps running. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dawgpound (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (XXX008XXX)*

show and go ...holla. ill be back to run better times then a 15.1 ...lol thats for sure. cars is fixed tuned and ready to rock and roll. 
see you there i hope this time Mr. Chris sir.....


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (XXX008XXX)*

hell yea!!!! i think the only two


----------



## killacoupe (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: (VR6 Big Block)*

ill bust both your ass's at show&go..lol
****s movin mike....we gotta hit up the dyno and get some more power out of it


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (killacoupe)*

lmao!!!!!lets do it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vw1320 (Jul 11, 2000)

*Re: (VR6 Big Block)*

Good job. If you find any extra power throw some my way


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (vw1320)*








68lbs pounds lighter


----------



## ALRDesign (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (dawgpound)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dawgpound* »_show and go ...holla. ill be back to run better times then a 15.1 ...lol thats for sure. cars is fixed tuned and ready to rock and roll. 
see you there i hope this time Mr. Chris sir.....









I'll see you guys there too.


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (.G.L.I.)*

car is getting painted sat morning


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (VR6 Big Block)*

Shoulda bought cams... j/k post some pics!


----------



## dawgpound (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

good luck all at show and go. after last time at waterfest i thought long and hard and im not going all the way down there for 2 or 3 passes. maybe ill hit island that day. nowone will be around. good luck to all. hopw one of the all motor guys goes 11s


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_Shoulda bought cams... j/k post some pics!

getting them too later this month


----------



## VR6DPLMT. (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: (VEEDUB_FAZEVR6)*

Me thinks possible cams,headers, and exhaust would be good for this car.


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (VR6DPLMT.)*






very soon my friends










_Modified by VR6 Big Block at 11:25 PM 9-19-2009_


----------



## dawgpound (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (VR6 Big Block)*

congrats. car looks great. not easy building and racing and painting a fun car. good luck


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: (dawgpound)*

Pretty. I'm glad that you're really building a nice car here.


----------



## Corradokcid (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: (root beer)*

clean build man...i used to live in TR....i'll be moving back... def. have to get with you and check this thing out.... maybe it will even convince me to build a VW again


----------



## 16veurotrash (Sep 2, 2005)

*Re: (VR6 Big Block)*

still want to sell me my car back? hah


----------



## jeffs vw (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (16veurotrash)*

that car if ***** sick!


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (jeffs vw)*

THANKS!!!!!!!


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (VR6 Big Block)*

H20 any body going??????


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: (VR6 Big Block)*

I'll be there. Open invite. Party my townhouse in west o.c. saturday night.(the 8380 compound) give me a call 4109771577-Tim


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (root beer)*

just saw this now sorry man


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (VR6 Big Block)*

i think she's ready














_Modified by VR6 Big Block at 9:25 AM 10-17-2009_


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (VR6 Big Block)*

Tire size?


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

24.5 9 13


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: (VR6 Big Block)*

Are those 5 lug 13's?


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (root beer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *root beer* »_Are those 5 lug 13's?

i said the same thing.


----------



## GT42R32deepblue (Feb 29, 2008)

nice ride... get some cams and you'll go 11's


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (GT42R32deepblue)*

yes they are 5 lug....and ill go 11s with out cams


----------



## dawgpound (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (VR6 Big Block)*

have you raced with those slicks yet ?


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (dawgpound)*

nope


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: (VR6 Big Block)*

Damn it this thing makes me want a big motor.


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (root beer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *root beer* »_Damn it this thing makes me want a big motor.

no you dont. trust me


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (XXX008XXX)*

[My all motor car is probably faster then your turbo car]

that is so true too







.... im with you on that chris http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: (root beer)*

Well enlighten me boys.


----------



## lil8v (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: (root beer)*

up to the top mike went 12.0 today on slics


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (lil8v)*

yup yup 12.0 @112....and broke somthing again


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (VR6 Big Block)*

congrats to chris aka killacoupe with the best time of a 11.7 @114


----------



## vw1320 (Jul 11, 2000)

*Re: (VR6 Big Block)*

Maybe it won't go 11's without cams








Congrats on going 12.0 the first time out on slicks. Get some more passes under your belt and I am sure you will see that 11.


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (vw1320)*

maybe if i ever get more then 2 passes befor it breaks then she'll go 11s with out cams







...i hope its just a flywheel issue


----------



## dawgpound (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (VR6 Big Block)*

nice job money mike. 12.0 is moving. good luck.


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: (dawgpound)*

I thought we were about to see another N/A car break into the 11's.
It's all right there. Just a matter of time...


----------



## 01 wolfsturd (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: (billyVR6)*

awsome job mike. your o so close haha ill give you a had this week if you need it.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (01 wolfsturd)*

Good stuff, looked like a lot of air those slicks for the 12.0 pass. Air is heavy let some out and you have your 11


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

two all motor vr6 cars going 11s on the same day would of been so sweet....to bad the dam flywheel came loose .... i would of put money on it, that you would of seen the two fast vr6 N/A street cars that day ......you know chris that ran that 11.7 is the one who tuned my car


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (VR6 Big Block)*

i will be back out again soon so make that 3 buddy


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (XXX008XXX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XXX008XXX* »_i will be back out again soon so make that 3 buddy

















my bad chris http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (VR6 Big Block)*

any body have any vids of my car????


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (fourthchirpin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fourthchirpin* »_fastest N/A vr6 in NJ with a stock motor.







but hey you gotta start somewhere right. but its nice to look forward for threads like these. keep us updated. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 















....remember the good old days


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: (XXX008XXX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *XXX008XXX* »_i will be back out again soon so make that 3 buddy









Damn straight. Keep with it, it will come together sooner or later.
Personally, I have been running the _later_ program.


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (billyVR6)*

here is a better look









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4eArlwW53AA


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: (VR6 Big Block)*

When's that 11 coming?


----------



## jdubb531 (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re:*

i want one! lol


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: Re: (jdubb531)*

track next weekend







lets see if i can make it down the track more then 2 times


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: Re: (VR6 Big Block)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6 Big Block* »_track next weekend







lets see if i can make it down the track more then 2 times


----------



## newcreation (Nov 23, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Nice love the 3.2.Hope you get that 11's pass


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (newcreation)*

anybody try this out?

Hoosier D.O.T. Drag Radials 

D.O.T. Drag Radial
Tire Size: P225/50R15
Tread Width: 8.5"
Diameter: 24.2"
Circle: 76.0"
Recommended Rim: 7-9"
Measured Rim: 7"
Section Width: 9.3"
Tire Weight: 18 
it just might be my new tire










_Modified by VR6 Big Block at 6:44 PM 11-15-2009_


----------



## dawgpound (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (VR6 Big Block)*

doesnt lil8v run this or he use to ?


----------



## killacoupe (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (dawgpound)*

bill did run those tires and they are ok....but a better radial is the m/t 225/50/15 tire


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (killacoupe)*

no clutch no track.......not getting it till next week some time


----------



## jrod3000 (Mar 20, 2006)

how did u fit 13s with a 5lug?


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (jrod3000)*

2.0 brakes


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (VR6 Big Block)*

we need more 24v swaps!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elveloz69 (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: (VR6 Big Block)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6 Big Block* »_we need more 24v swaps!!!!!!!!!!!!

What was your 60ft time?


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (elveloz69)*

1.8


----------



## dawgpound (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (VR6 Big Block)*

i think i will be going to a 24v by the end of next season. i have some goals with the 12v set p first.


----------



## gtizzle67 (Mar 10, 2008)

24v's are too expensive!!!!!


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (gtizzle67)*

there is like a million k20 swaps out there......im sure that isn't cheap....WTF


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (VR6 Big Block)*

k series are more expensive. build one, it gets stolen, then build another lol. mike sorry i was not around the other day. next time you are up we can scale and align that beast!!!


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (XXX008XXX)*

yup, your right on that getting stolen... no prob......im getting new tires put on this week so ill take a cruise on up with chris....thanks alot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif whats up with those cams?


_Modified by VR6 Big Block at 1:05 PM 12-6-2009_


----------



## dawgpound (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (VR6 Big Block)*

like you said lets c you go 11s with no cams first. lol


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (dawgpound)*

true true


----------



## dawgpound (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (VR6 Big Block)*

nothing but love money mike. new slicks and the talent of the guy tuning ur car. 11s all the way.


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (dawgpound)*

lmfao!!!! i was out with chris fri night tuning my car again....i said i got the easy part...slam the gas and shift ....he said he has the easy part....just punching in numbers







he is the man!!!!!


----------



## killacoupe (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: (dawgpound)*

this car is going 11's as it sits now.......no cams needed
the sad part is this car is close as hell to being faster than my car.....i told mike that his car has a better tune than mine lol


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (killacoupe)*

atco this weekend?????????


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (VR6 Big Block)*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ZWDVW
I found these for ya. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif it wont hurt to make an offer. and save them for the off season.


----------



## gtizzle67 (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: (VR6 Big Block)*

im broke as a joke, i cant afford anything


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (fourthchirpin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fourthchirpin* »_http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ZWDVW
I found these for ya. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif it wont hurt to make an offer. and save them for the off season.


i have no coin for that price


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (VR6 Big Block)*

anybody have a passenger side seatbelt ??


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (VR6 Big Block)*

enjoy









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jrch5pCdz4M


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: (VR6 Big Block)*

lol, nice


----------



## dawgpound (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (root beer)*

lol is that you car ?


_Modified by dawgpound at 4:21 PM 1-2-2010_


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (dawgpound)*















not to shabby.


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (fourthchirpin)*

k20T 400hp vr6 250hp .....honda 2200lbs gti 2207lbs


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (VR6 Big Block)*

I dare you to post it on k20a.org


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (fourthchirpin)*








if it wasen't my boy's car i would .. after tho's runs i i had no oil pressure ,then drove it slow to his garage about 15miles away to eventually find out that it was just the sending unit that took a crap ....he was there hand in hand to help me ,and believe it or not he had a extra one in a mk2 jetta sitting on the side of his garage ...lmfao!!!!


----------



## dawgpound (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (VR6 Big Block)*

i think you could of had him if you didnt back off


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (dawgpound)*

i didnt get the first run on vid....my brother sucks ....20mph roll bye bye k20....2nd bye bye k20 3rd gave him a car and it was close 4th 55mph 2nd gear and i think he cranked up the boost


----------



## dawgpound (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (VR6 Big Block)*

love it. car sounds great


----------



## Corradokcid (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: (dawgpound)*

good pass nice 60ft.....


----------



## SHaVedGTi (Nov 1, 2001)

*Re: (Corradokcid)*

Nice. Nothing sounds better than a VR


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (SHaVedGTi)*

anybody know how the 272 cams are working???


----------



## dawgpound (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (VR6 Big Block)*

break 11s stock first . it will be a good time


----------



## catalina2.o (Oct 27, 2008)

how do u have 2.0 brakes aND still 5 lug?


----------



## SHaVedGTi (Nov 1, 2001)

*Re: (catalina2.o)*

How do you get that thing to pass nj inspection with standalone?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (SHaVedGTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SHaVedGTi* »_How do you get that thing to pass nj inspection with standalone?

The same way you get anything to pass in any state.. know somebody.


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

anybody know why my flywheel bolts keep getting loose??????lock tight and 80lbs tq


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (VR6 Big Block)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6 Big Block* »_anybody know why my flywheel bolts keep getting loose??????lock tight and 80lbs tq






























your flywheel bolts keep coming loose because they are being stretched out to its max thats my guess. what type of pulley are you running? 
maybe you need to put it in a different shell


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (fourthchirpin)*

lmao!!!!! yes this shell is bad luck!!!!..everything is stock on my car....should i go with a aluminum flywheel..... or just tack the dam bolts in....the bolts are brand new.....


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (VR6 Big Block)*

get the ARP bolts. with stock bolts i never had a problem. what loc tight you using? i use red.


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (XXX008XXX)*

it comes with blue on it ......should i put a lighter one on? what do you tq yours down too?


----------



## BSD (Jul 8, 2008)

How many times have you used them? Flywheel bolts are usually stretch bolts. I reused mine once, but put on loctite red.
Steve-


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (BSD)*

they are brand new


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*FV-QR*

What flywheel and clutch?


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: (VR6 Big Block)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6 Big Block* »_lock tight and 80lbs tq






























You know they're stretch bolts, yea? I'm pretty sure the extra 1/4 turn is more than 80lbs. I've never had an issue with factory torque specs.


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_What flywheel and clutch?
 

stock flywheel.... a clutchnet red pp and unsprung 6 puc clutchnet clutch.....so what should i tq them down too.....i hear all kinds of defferent tqs


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*FV-QR*

I use an Autotech 10lb with the same fw/clutch fine to 8k+ now that I can keep the pp bolts on (that took blue loctite and 20lbft). I torque mine to factory... I want to say 50lbft + 1/4 turn.


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: (fourthchirpin)*

50ft/lb + 1/4 turn + fist pump


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (root beer)*

Bentley says
44 + 1/4 turn + fist pump
but 50 sounds more race car oriented.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*FV-QR*

I don't do the fist pump on customer cars, just my own.


----------



## A2Carat (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (need_a_VR6)*

Curious how you like the DTA S80 computer? That system is on my short list for standalone for my engine project ..


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (A2Carat)*

DYNO DAY IS FINALLY HERE !!!!! LETS MAKE MORE POWER!!!!!


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: (VR6 Big Block)*

You tuning on the dyno, or just checking out a street tune? Is Chris tuning?


----------



## dawgpound (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (root beer)*

killa coupe in da house !! good luck today guys. keep us posted.


----------



## lil8v (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: (dawgpound)*

this is the tuning weekend wooohooo me and chris goin out in my junk tom to tune it too...killacoupe got the magic tune


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (lil8v)*

stock all motor 241hp 195tq....







...mustang dyno


_Modified by VR6 Big Block at 12:17 PM 1-16-2010_


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: (VR6 Big Block)*

NICE, where's peak power at?


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (root beer)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XOjNio02Ac4


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (VR6 Big Block)*


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: (VR6 Big Block)*

Yea, way jealous of that powerband you have there.


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (root beer)*

your VTC is functional just wondering.... not bad numbers though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (fourthchirpin)*

chris said he has it on...


----------



## dawgpound (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (VR6 Big Block)*

great whp numbers for a stock motor or any vr6 N/A. way to go money mike. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lil8v (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: (dawgpound)*

thats the way to go stock r32s are the best theres no point in building one up for na its a waste of time


----------



## killacoupe (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: (XXX008XXX)*

can i please just be left out of all this.....im tired of being dragged in and talked about......http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lil8v (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: (lil8v)*

_Modified by lil8v at 7:23 AM 1-17-2010_


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*FV-QR*

I want my click back I didn't think this was an episode of Jersey Shore.


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_I want my click back I didn't think this was an episode of Jersey Shore.


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_I want my click back I didn't think this was an episode of Jersey Shore.

Yup - cleanup time.


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (WolfGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfGTI* »_
Yup - cleanup time.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lsTLUSMOgas


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

That is holding a healthy powerband up top.
Good stuff, and nice job tuning this thing killacoupe.


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (billyVR6)*

could this be the problem?????


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (VR6 Big Block)*

Ouch. Wonder how much damage, if any, that could cause.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*FV-QR*

Easy enough to change though.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: (lil8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lil8v* »_thats the way to go stock r32s are the best theres no point in building one up for na its a waste of time

Ummm.. Stock R32 are the best, building one NA is a waste of time? Are you being sarcastic? 
A 25% gain in power with _zero_ downsides is hardly a waste of time.


----------



## lil8v (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: (PowerDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PowerDubs* »_
Ummm.. Stock R32 are the best, building one NA is a waste of time? Are you being sarcastic? 
A 25% gain in power with _zero_ downsides is hardly a waste of time. 

it went right over your head nvm it was something totally different


----------



## supaciti (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: one of the next fastest all motor vr6 in nj (VR6 Big Block)*

Hi there very nice setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Which gearbox & throttle body are you using?


----------



## R32Freddie (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: (VR6 Big Block)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6 Big Block* »_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XOjNio02Ac4


Awesome work!


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: one of the next fastest all motor vr6 in nj (supaciti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *supaciti* »_Hi there very nice setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Which gearbox & throttle body are you using?

o2a trans with a 75mm mustange tb


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (R32Freddie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R32Freddie* »_

Awesome work! 

thanks


----------



## rushtillyoudie (Aug 28, 2005)

mike, awesome work. i want a ride in that mk2


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (rushtillyoudie)*

can someone tell me how i break a G force 3rd gear in a all motor car





















who wants to buy this car


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: (VR6 Big Block)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6 Big Block* »_can someone tell me how i break a G force 3rd gear in a all motor car





















who wants to buy this car









_Quote, originally posted by *VR6 Big Block* »_can someone tell me how i break a G force 3rd gear in a all motor car





















who wants to buy this car









U already know bro.


----------



## dawgpound (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (fourthchirpin)*

dont kid yourself. that tranny will be out and fixed buy friday.


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (dawgpound)*

yes it will......i just need to call apt about thos gears ....they shouldnt break on a car that makes 250 hp.. i got the gears brand new like 2 years ago and and they might have 2k on them i dont drive the car much ......if they are ganna give me a problem with it then F them.....i guess i will go back to stock and just talk shi! on how bad thos gears are







at least the dam flywheel is staying on... arp bolts and new crank pully did the trick


----------



## dawgpound (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (VR6 Big Block)*

ya id be upset as well. granted your car hauls ass that gear shouldnt of broke. good luck. hope to see you on the road soon.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*FV-QR*

You should have just done the pulley or the bolts so we know what the real cause was


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (need_a_VR6)*

car will be 4 sale soon.... so if sombody wants it let me know


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*FV-QR*

Selling it before you run an 11? Taking advice from Palumbo on that one?


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (VR6 Big Block)*

Jam a stock trans in, and click off an 11 first!


----------



## ALRDesign (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_Selling it before you run an 11? Taking advice from Palumbo on that one?


----------



## dawgpound (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (.G.L.I.)*

that was funny


----------



## rushtillyoudie (Aug 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (VR6 Big Block)*

how much?


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (rushtillyoudie)*

wait....wait....aptuning is going to replace the gears














toms the man over there!!!!!!


----------



## dawgpound (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (VR6 Big Block)*

nice. that good news


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (dawgpound)*

YES IT IS!!!!!!


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (VR6 Big Block)*

anybody have a trans i can borrow


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (VR6 Big Block)*

does anbody know what the counter weight on the shift tower is for???


----------



## fourthchirpin (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (VR6 Big Block)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6 Big Block* »_does anbody know what the counter weight on the shift tower is for???

smoother shifting.
ive had mine off since my selector broke on the way to englishtown 2005


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (fourthchirpin)*

i think it shifts better with out it.......but i hope thats not the problem why i broke a tooth on my gear.....and yes one dam tooth


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*FV-QR*

I haven't had one for a long time. Did you chip a dog tooth or an actual gear tooth?


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (need_a_VR6)*

I've always ran that weight. I felt like it shifted pretty goofy without it.


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_I haven't had one for a long time. Did you chip a dog tooth or an actual gear tooth?


i broke one tooth right off


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*FV-QR*

Dumb luck? I've busted half the teeth off of 3rd before when my car was going high 13's and making 180whp. Though I didn't have a shift weight either at the time







Don't have one now either.


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (need_a_VR6)*

need some advice on new slicks.....should i stay with 24.5 x9 or go with a 23 x 8 ....i dont think i want to go with the 9 i def want to go with 8 but should i just stick with the taller tire.....i was well at the top of 3rd going threw the traps which is pretty sweet


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (VR6 Big Block)*

If the 23 will keep you at the top of 3rd, do that.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*FV-QR*

3rd? I'm at the top of 5th.


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_3rd? I'm at the top of 5th.

yup 3rd ...listen to the 2nd pass on my signature


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*FV-QR*

You need more gear and a set of earplugs for the ride to the track


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (need_a_VR6)*

What are you on a 3.15 FD?


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (05JettaGLXVR6)*

well with the gforce gears i do 55mph in 1st....and i have a 3.67


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (VR6 Big Block)*

red clutchnet pressure plate bye bye


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (VR6 Big Block)*


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*FV-QR*

Never seen one of those ears brake before.


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (need_a_VR6)*

im glad to be the first to show







twin disk going in now!!!


----------



## VEEDUB_FAZEVR6 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: one of the next fastest all motor vr6 in nj (VR6 Big Block)*

i seen this @ show n go (4/11/2010)
is this a straight pipe? it sounds like you have a W16 swap lmao!


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: one of the next fastest all motor vr6 in nj (VEEDUB_FAZEVR6)*

yes open header


----------



## supaciti (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: one of the next fastest all motor vr6 in nj (VR6 Big Block)*

hi does this motor have variable valve timing or normal lift?


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: one of the next fastest all motor vr6 in nj (supaciti)*

VVT


----------



## mushroom_curry (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (VR6 Big Block)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6 Big Block* »_








Thing looks deadly!
I need this swap.


----------



## Wish it was a DE (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: one of the next fastest all motor vr6 in nj (VR6 Big Block)*

First time viewing this thread, I thought it was a 12v build, but to no avail.














Awesome build though.


----------



## supaciti (Jan 5, 2010)

VR6 Big Block said:


> VVT


 How do you get the vvt to work? I'm trying to setup this engine in MK3 Jetta/Vento 12v Vr6, here in South Africa nobody has done it before so there is a lack of advice on my side 

Thanks in Advance


----------



## VR6 Big Block (Aug 9, 2006)

ask my tuner ( killacoupe)


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

12v on one side and a grounding output on the other side will activate it.


----------

